# Party playlist



## Peyjenk (Oct 26, 2010)

I love the idea of using music that is not-Halloween-specific-but-still-works as a playlist. Here are my current suggestions... any other suggestions would be great!

-"Back Stabbers" by The O'Jays
-"Bad Moon Rising" by CCR
-"Dark Lady" by Cher
-"Dens of Yarrow" by Judy Collins
-"Don't Fear the Reaper" by Blue Oyster Cult
-"Figlo Perduto" by Sarah Brightman
-"Ghost Town" by The Specials
-"Ghost Riders in the Sky" by Johnny Cash
-"Haunted" by Taylor Swift
-"Hijo de la Luna" by Sarah Brightman
-"Hotel California" by The Eagles
-"Hungry Like the Wolf" by Duran Duran
-"Kiss of the Spider Woman" from the musical of the same name
-"Little Red Ridinghood" by Nine Nine Nine
-"Little Shop of Horrors" from the musical of the same name
-"Maneater" by Hall & Oats
-"One Way or Another" by Blondie
-"Red Right Hand" by Nick Cave & The Bad Seeds
-"Somebody's Watching Me" by Rockwell
-"Spooky" by Classics IV
-"That Old Black Magic" by Louis Prima and Keely Smith
-"Welcome to My Nightmare" by Alice Cooper
-"When You're an Addams" from The Addams Family musical
-"Witch Doctor" by Sha Na Na

EDIT: Eergh. Sorry for the misspelling in the thread title.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

"Flying Purple People Eater"...


----------



## easycraig (Aug 30, 2011)

I built a great list a few months ago.... ( trying to get a head start for this year.... then I accidentally deleted it on my computer... lol ) 

from what i can remember....

b52's planet claire
eagles witchy woman
donovan season of the witch
bowie scary monsters 
cramps goo goo muck
warren zevon werewolves of london
johnny cash ring of fire
e. winter group Frankenstein
bahaus bela lugosi's dead
rocky time warp
talking heads psycho killer
elfman this is halloween
stones sympathy for the devil
cranberries zombie
ars spooky
doors people are strange
inxs devil inside
beck devils haircut
oingo dead mans party
acdc highway to hell
presley devil in disguise 
jim stafford spiders and snakes
ministry everyday is halloween
alice cooper clones
kc boogie man
jace everett bad things (true blood song)
no doubt spider webs
stones paint it black
yeah yeah yeahs heads will roll
talking heads burning down the house
concrete blonde vampire song
jim carroll people who died
all american rejects gives you hell


more to come... i just jot them down on a piece of paper when i think of them or hear them.....ec


----------



## Peyjenk (Oct 26, 2010)

Great list! Thanks for sharing.


----------

